# Netzteil geht ständig kaputt



## NiGHT. (21. April 2011)

*Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Hallo Leute,
seit etwa 8Wochen gehen mir ständig [alle 4Wochen etwa] die Netzteile  kaputt erst wars mein 400Watt Netzteil jetzt mein 500Watt davor ist mir  nichts merkwürdiges aufgefallen der PC ging einfach aus wenn ich ihn  wieder einschalten möchte gehen kurz die LED´s an und der Lüfter dreht  sich 1/2.

In der Zeit ist keine neue Hardware dazu gekommen.

System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Foxxconn A78AX 3.0
Netzteil:SL-500A

mfg NiGHT


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Hoffe du hast deine Garantie genutzt. 
Ansonsten würde ich dir mal empfehlen ein vernünftiges Netzteil wie ein 
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Österreich 
empfehlen. Allerdings hängt das auch davon ab welche Grafikkarte du benutzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*



> SL-500A


Bei der Bezeichnung kommt ein 20 Taler Noname Teil raus, da würde ich mich auch nicht grossartig wundern das schnell die Hufe hochklappen. ->  klick & klick. Vielleicht mal etwas Geld in das wichtigste Teil vom Rechner investieren, wie das schon erwähnte Cougar oder das Antec High Current Gamer 520W


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Interessant wäre erstmal zu wissen welche Hardware er damit befeuert. Also das komplette System.


----------



## NiGHT. (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Also,
zum ganzen System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Foxxconn A78AX 3.0
ATI Readon HD 5770
Kingston 4GB 1333MHZ
Festplatte / Laufwerk weiß ich nicht :/
SL-500A
Windows 7 Ultimate 
Syncmaster T200

sollte sonst noch was fehlen melden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Da würde ein Cougar A 350 oder 400 reichen!


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Ich würde dir zu einem A400 oder A450 raten. Je nachdem ob du die Grafikkarte bald aufrüsten möchtest.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*



NiGHT. schrieb:


> Netzteil:SL-500A


 


Die Frage hast du dir selbst schon beantwortet ... das Inter-Tech SL500 ist so unglaublich grottig ... Hast du dich da selbst nicht gefragt warum andere hier empfohlene Netzteile 50€ kosten und das SL500 12€?  Kauf dir ein vernünftiges und dann hält das auch ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Das System sollte eigendlich mit max. 270 - 290 W im Worst Case auskommen je nach TDP der CPU. Ist so ein Billiigteil von Netzteil? Wenn ja investiere mal ca 50 Taler für ein vernünftiges Teil. An der Stromversorgung hängt der ganze PC und dort ist Billigschrott sehr riskant


----------



## Erzbaron (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

@ Dr. Bakterius

Das SL500 ist quasi der König der Schrottnetzteile ... Inter-Tech SL-500W Stromversorgung - 500 Watt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Oh nur 12 Taler, da war ich ja zu teuer. Gibt es bestimmt zu 12 Stück abgepackt für den schnellen Wechsel


----------



## Less_Is_More (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

da brauchst du dich nicht wundern....
beim NT soll man nicht sparen!


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Naja, ein gutes hat die Sache. Das ganze System ist nicht gleich mit durchgebraten, wie dieser Chinaböller. Sonst hätte die Sache echt mau ausgesehen.

Wenn du etwas gutes zum niedrigen Preis suchst, schau dir doch mal die CX (Builder Series) von Corsair an. Das neue CX430 ist theoretisch ein 80+ Bronze Gerät, kostet schnappe 35 Euro und bietet die 430 Watt auch wirklich. Da kann man nichts verkehrt mit machen. Im PC meiner Freundin lief sehr lange ein Corsair CX 400 und das leise und zuverlässig. So Reinfälle passieren dir da denke ich so schnell nicht mehr.

Ich muss mir nicht einmal den Hersteller anschauen um zu sehen, dass das Teil, was du hattest, nix taugt. Alleine der Preis reicht. Für den Preis geht in der 500 Watt Region Qualität nicht. Da geht es erst ab 60 Euro wirklich los... :/


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Denk dir nix hab auch 2 netzteile verbraten bevor ich mal nachgeforscht hab warum meine netzteile immer gestorben sind 

kauf dir ein marken netzteil wie beispielsweise das cougar a 450 (würd ich jez empfehlen ) und du hast dieses problem nichmehr!


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Vor allen Dingen spart man mit den Billig-NTs nix: Wenn man sich mal ausrechnet, wie viel Stromverbrauch man mit der teils enormen Effizienz der neueren 80+ Modelle gegenüber so einem Böller spart, hat sich der Aufpreis nach nicht einmal einem Jahr amortisiert. 

Das NT sollte einfach das letzte Teil im PC sein, an dem man spart. Lieber beim Ram etwas schlechtere Timings oder nicht gleich den stärksten Prozessor. Damit kann man leben.
Aber wenn einem das NT das ganze Gerät verbrät, ist Ende, egal was der PC auf dem Kasten hatte. Und spätestens dann kommt der Gedanke: Hätte ich 50 Euro mehr ausgegeben, hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich noch einen PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Kauf dir endlich mal ein vernünftiges Netzteil, dann passiert das auch nicht mehr. 
Cougar A ist schon OK, je nach Budget halt.


----------



## Joel-92 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Kauf ein Cougar, Corsair oder beQuiet Netzteil. Die halten ewig!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Kauf ein Cougar, Corsair oder beQuiet Netzteil. Die halten ewig!


 
Das nicht unbedingt, aber gute Teile sind es auf jeden Fall!
(Man sollte aber was aktuelles kaufen!)
Es gibt noch mehr gute HErsteller!

Sag einfach mal, was du ausgeben willst!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Kauf ein Cougar, Corsair oder beQuiet Netzteil. Die halten ewig!


 
Ewig nicht, aber bedeutend länger als ein Inter Tech.


----------



## NiGHT. (21. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil geht ständig kaputt*

Danke 
Ich werd mir dann eins von den Cougar A Serien oder eins von den Antec High Current Gamer Serien holn..


----------

